# Can you still claim working tax credit whilst on mat leave?



## Blah11

Anyone know?


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes as u are still employed same as if you are on the sick


----------



## Blah11

Ah perfect :D


----------



## helen1234

they don't take smp or ma as an income either so mine just goes on my oh's wages, plus you get more having a under 1yr old, bonus
xx


----------



## LongRoadAhead

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/TaxCreditsandChildBenefit/TaxCredits/DG_073802
This website is quite good for finding things out like that
Xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

helen1234 said:


> they don't take smp or ma as an income either so mine just goes on my oh's wages, plus you get more having a under 1yr old, bonus
> xx

exactly what i was told :)


----------



## jenstar

You are only classed as "working" for the 9 months you are entitled to SMP so if you take a full year off the last three months you get no SMP and therefore no working tax credits either. But your partner can claim if he is working. And there's the child tax credits too.


----------



## Amanda

I thought it was calculated on your annual wage, not monthly wage. So basically, they work out how much you should get in the year, divide it be 13, and then pay you that every 4 weeks.

So the answer is - yes! It shouldn't change at all.


----------



## bigbelly2

there is a bit of a downside here but an upside also:
you are still entitled to claim working tax credits if you are claiming smp, if you claim ma you will not be entitled, if your earnings are £117 per week on smp you minus £100 a week for the amount of time you are off, meaning: if you take 39 weeks off minus £3900off your earnings...not everyone knows this...

theres also the sure start grant and you get an extra £504 over the year for having a child under one, I THINK....

h x


----------



## Shifter

bigbelly2 said:


> if you claim ma you will not be entitled

No, but is your partner still entitled to WTC? This was puzzling me the other day and couldn't find a straight answer on the direct.gov website.


----------



## bigbelly2

yup your partner is still entitled to claim no probs!

h x


----------



## Shifter

bigbelly2 said:


> yup your partner is still entitled to claim no probs!
> 
> h x

Thanks, but why is it then that on the various calculators online it always comes out as big fat 0 for working tax credit entitlement?


----------



## Foxy89

Thought I would bring this thread up again with my own enquiry!

I am going on to SMP this fri will be my first wage for it

I am married but to a foreigner not living in this country- an never has done!

So I would be claiming just on my wage, so SMP- When can I claim WTC?
Can I put in for it now or do I have to wait till baby is born EDD 6th feb!


----------



## the_key2005

Yeh I would also like to know when do you apply for it? when baby is born? Both my DH and I are citizens/residents respectively so do we claim at the same time?


----------



## Foxy89

I just read in NHS the pregnancy book that u can claim for the 39weeks of SMP but I dont know if this is before or after baby, guess we are going to have to call and see


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd put my part in here as I work for Tax Credits. You can claim WTC if you;re on maternity leave but have to let them know if you go onto unpaid leave.

The reason it'll be coming out with 0.00 for entitlement is more than likely because of the level of household income. 

And with the baby element over the year, because of the budget this will be ending either in January or April, not sure if it'll carry on if you claim before this.

Claire xxx


----------



## Foxy89

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thought I'd put my part in here as I work for Tax Credits. You can claim WTC if you;re on maternity leave but have to let them know if you go onto unpaid leave.
> 
> The reason it'll be coming out with 0.00 for entitlement is more than likely because of the level of household income.
> 
> And with the baby element over the year, because of the budget this will be ending either in January or April, not sure if it'll carry on if you claim before this.
> 
> Claire xxx

Yay somebody who works for them!

So I can claim bcos I am on SMP- but not until baby is here bcos I am under 25 right? and this is my first child so I dont already qualify under the children element?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Exactly right Foxy, if you were over 25 you'd have the option to claim before baby comes but because you're under 25 you need to wait until the baby is born. You can phone now and get a pack so you're good to go before baby comes.

Any other questions just ask away xxx


----------



## Foxy89

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Exactly right Foxy, if you were over 25 you'd have the option to claim before baby comes but because you're under 25 you need to wait until the baby is born. You can phone now and get a pack so you're good to go before baby comes.
> 
> Any other questions just ask away xxx

Yay thank u 

Also I am married to a tunisian he doesnt have an NI number bcos he lives in tunisia, we havent got him a visa yet, so I assume even though married I apply as single?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Foxy, if he doesn't live in this country then you apply as a single person. Just to make sure though, give them a phone and check because I haven't been there for a while and the guidence changes all the time xxx


----------



## Foxy89

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Foxy, if he doesn't live in this country then you apply as a single person. Just to make sure though, give them a phone and check because I haven't been there for a while and the guidence changes all the time xxx

Ok I will do thanks, I have been reading loads on the website but u always wonder if u are actually right lol

My friend is on SMP and she says she isnt entitled to WTC bcos she is under 25 too, but I said that is not true now she has the baby, but she said no they said she isnt entitled as she us under 25, but I said but now u have baby u are!
She got bit funny with me as well bcos she said to claim for surestart grant, and I said I cant bcos I am not claiming any benefit to be entitled to it, and that I have to wait till baby is here, she said no u can claim 11weeks before, I said yes true if I was already on some kind of benefit, like wtc, cb from a prev child etc but not now, and she said "ok u wait until baby is born, trust me I know what I am talking about!"

I dont understand she is 1st time mum too, single, has had baby already though- saying she cant claim WTC but claimed surestart grant before baby was here!!

Everything I read on HMRC says I can claim WTC but not until baby is here, bcos under 25 and I can claim 500grant but only when baby is here, bcos u have to be on certain benefits to claim, and currently I am not on any benefits I am just living off my SMP and not over 25 and dont have a baby.

I dont think I am stupid, and I read thoroughly so I just dont understand what she is saying compared to what I am reading !!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

She's wrong, you can't claim the sure start until you're getting benefits but you have up to 3 months after the baby is born to claim it xxx


----------



## Foxy89

ClaireMuir123 said:


> She's wrong, you can't claim the sure start until you're getting benefits but you have up to 3 months after the baby is born to claim it xxx

Yeah that is what I read, well I dont know how or why but her circumstances must be different somehow :confused:


----------

